# Esquema etapa Ecler PAC 200



## javi_SS (Nov 16, 2009)

Tengo una etapa Ecler desde hace muchos años y se me ha averiado un canal.
Necesito el esquema para poder repararla.
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 5, 2010)

Yo he reparado la mía hace unos meses y tampoco tenía el esquema, pero los componentes son muy económicos, por lo que si te dedicas a cambiar los 2 transistores finales y los dos drivers creo que te será suiciente. A mí, con este reemplazo me funcionó a la primera; y eso sí, no toques la regulación para no achicharrar nada.

Sé que no es muy profesional, pero cuando no queda otro remedio, hay que experimentar, a lo sumo sólo te arriesgas a fundir los transistores finales, y creo que no me costaron más de 3 euros.

Saludos y espero que te sirva de algo el consejo.


----------

